# Renovating my garage



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi folks :wave:

It has been a while since last update because of;
- getting married and the opening of my restaurant's second brach in a new mall in the city 
 

But i am still hungry for detailing issues  so decided to renovate my big, ugly and unorganized garage.

So here comes the project, enjoy 
first getting rid of old tarpaulins fitted last year


and a big garage we have now


dividing the huge garage into reasonable sizes




now have have two garages




the most important part of the project; a small office (chil out area or man cave )


insulation is very imp because it is .loody cold in winter here






a view from the back of the office


and here it is :argie:



third day the work goes on









the ceiling has also changed
before








after









decide to make another room for the detailing goods to keep them undusted
before








after









general condition after dividing and ceiling


















lighting is also getting done


















Planing to put some extra lamp on the side walls also.
The walls are watersensitive, is there any way to keep them dry without striving the tile work?
Because tiling costs too much and will keep me out of schedule
Any comments or suggestions will be welcome, send all the thoughts 
I will keep the first post updated till the end.
By for now, have a nice week, greetings from Türkiye :wave:

Some updates for today;
Side lighting done

















And a hi.fi. system 









Hot water issue solved also









Drying the walls with a infrared heater









There was gap between the floor and garage door, "the weather stop" is not avaliable in my country so i bought cheap underdoor foams to fix this problem;








fitted

















Thats it for today


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks great! Would love a garage like this for cleaning my car, look forward to seeing updates on this.

Also congratulations on your marriage


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

great space

you could seal the walls with a waterprofer. you can buy a 5 liter tin for 20 euro (in ireland) . a few tins should seal the wall. 
its great stuff. iv tryed it on cardboard , i did the top half . then pored water on it. it just ran off the top half but soaded straight in on the bottom. 

other than that i would think something like a pvc soffet board would work well. screw it and it can always be moved later if you move or change the layout


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

That's an awesome garage there mate. Congrats on the business and marriage :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice. Looking good:thumbup:


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Good work there. Nothing beats having your own 'man cave'. Looking foward to the updates. 

P.S. congrats on the marriage and the business


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Chilli and mint please


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job you have done....:thumb:

Wish i had such a space.

Also Congratulations on the Marriage and the expansion of the business.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking very nice! 
Your befor shot of your detailing gear is worse than mine lolol
Bet you can wait to get the shelfs sorted!


----------



## JoshG (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks awesome! Very jealous! Wish I had a garage like this! Congrats on the business and marriage!


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you all guys 

First post updated..

Now one issue left to be handled; the walls. 
I dont know what to do with them, my biggest problem for now


----------



## CHRIS1985 (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks massive! Should look great when done mate. Well done


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Tried some insulation stuff on the garage door, picture on 1st page


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Painted the floor with yellow asphalt paint










this is the first layer, 2nd and 3rd layers will follow tomorrow.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Excellent work , thanks for sharing , keep us updated !!!


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks all mates 

Now who wants to give wall color advice


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Tiling is also ok :thumb:










Photoshopped the wall with brick seem tiling piece but i dont like it.
What do you think guys?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like a great space , good luck with your new resteraunt as well


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

excellent space to work in...:thumb:

agree with you on the brick effect tiles, doesn't look right....
how about photoshopping some dark granite or slate tiles, see what they look like...:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

a_tansel said:


> Photoshopped the wall with brick seem tiling piece but i dont like it.
> What do you think guys?


I'd choose something lighter and reflective to help with getting the best light to work on your car.


----------

